
How long should your “trial” period run? - peter123
http://www.sethlevine.com/blog/archives/2009/10/how-long-should.php
======
russell
I agree that signup should be painless, maybe just an email and verification,
but I disagree with the short trial period. Maybe if your application is
really trivial, one or two visits will work, but if it takes a while for the
value to unfold, say with a collaboration or enterprise product, then the
trial period should be longer. I would even advocate 60 days. A group or
enterprise product requires a first adopter, who then has to recruit
collaborators, and finally has to sell management. You dont want to cut this
process short.

